# Echinodorus "Kleiner Bar" and "Small Bear" flowers



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a number of Echinodorus species growing emersed, and just recently two of them sent up flower stalks for me.

E. "Kleiner Bar"









E. "Small Bear"









They both pretty much look the same to me, but hey, I'm a Crypt guy


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Simple and elegant!


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

that's awesome! I've got the same plant that just sent out a runner now i can't wait to have the flower open! How long did it take for it to fully open?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

so Kleiner bar and small bear are not the same since the flowers are different?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Kleiner bar / Small bear - german and english of the same phrase, I hope they are the same plant or that would make for some real confusing common naming. Do you see differences armedbiggiet? up real close, who knows - but from lego's two pics I see a match.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys! From what I saw, the petals on the Small Bear were slightly farther apart from each other than the ones on the Kleiner Bar, but that may just be a variation between the two plants. I was under the assumption that they were different species, but I could be wrong.

@ Aquatic - from the first time I saw the flower stalk forming, it took about 2 weeks for the first flowers to open up.


----------

